# Best LSP for absolute ease of use.



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Right guys, my old man quite enjoys polishing his car on a Sunday afternoon, but he's not really interested in what he uses on it, unfortunately, he's not been well for a long time with heart trouble and the other weekend just the effort of trying to buff off his 'Mr.Jeeves Miracle Polish' ("6 bottles for a tenner, and you can use it one everything you know"), ended up with him in A&E.
Now, the Mr.Jeeves emulsion ****e has settled so much that there's basically 6 bottles of water and IPA with some lumps of acrylic at the bottom.

So, I'm after you advice on the absolutely easiest to use LSP - some swirl filling would be nice, but not essential, I give the car a buzz over with the rotary every now and again to remove fine swirls.
I thought about perhaps the new NXT 2.0, or even treat him to a tub of Vics. Concours, as even he notices when I've done the car with Vics, but it can be a bit stubborn to remove if it's left too long, same with Collinite or any of the products I've got/made.
It needs to be foolproof, so I'm considering perhaps just one of the WIWO sealants, or even just one of the better QD sprays - it only needs to last a week after all.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Pinnacle souevran is real easy on and peace off pee pee to remove 

awesome on black great on red....

optimum opti seal is really easy if you want the selant route:thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Easy, fast Carnauba,P21s and Autoglym Aquawax.Sealant,Duragloss Aquawax,Z8,Optiseal,or Meg#21.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

ClearKote Carnauba Moose Wax & P21S / P222


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Optiseal or Zaino CS


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Forgot about the Aquawax's, might be worth a shot.


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

TW platinum extra gloss - extremely easy to apply and remove. Leaves lovely finish:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmm, just noticed the Gtechniq C2 is available now too, might give him a shot with that, the sample was great.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

FK 1000p is very easy to use.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: not one duplicate answer so far.....


....and here comes another one  Natty's paste wax :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

My top two in order would be, Dodo Juice Hard candy then Nattys paste wax.


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

To me, Blackfire AFPP is pretty dang easy and completely foolproof.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Megs #16. Can't go wrong.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Autoglym AquaWax if it only has to last a week - this product is amazing.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> Megs #16. Can't go wrong.


Whilst I'm a huge fan of #16 as I've posted about frequently of late, to be fair it's not the easiest to use. It might seem so for those of us who have been doing this for a long time, but it's quite unforgiving if you get the application too thick as it will gas out and hologram for a long time afterwards. It's a superb wax and has more or less everthing else going for it, but ease of use wouldn't be something I'd mark it highly on, but just my opinion.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Opti-Seal is stupidly easy to apply. Imagine going round the car and rubbing a sponge applicator or better again an MF pad over the car with no friction. Well thats what its like applying it. Litterally after priming the pad with a spritz you will need no more than one spritz per panel if that! Awesome stuff:thumb:


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

Clearkote Carnauba wax - liquid wax & soooo easy to remove even if left on for a long time. Oh, and looks superb! Cannot go wrong with this one.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Viper said:


> Whilst I'm a huge fan of #16 as I've posted about frequently of late, to be fair it's not the easiest to use. It might seem so for those of us who have been doing this for a long time, but it's quite unforgiving if you get the application too thick as it will gas out and hologram for a long time afterwards. It's a superb wax and has more or less everthing else going for it, but ease of use wouldn't be something I'd mark it highly on, but just my opinion.


Yeah, that's what I want to avoid, he's 72, in his day, a car wasn't waxed unless you can see a layer about 1/4 inch thick on the car before buffing, and he's still the same....
Needs to be something that'll come off easily even if he leaves it on and goes for a cuppa and forgets about it for a few hours in the sun, even if he's put it on with a trowel.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Winter + Easy to use = Colly 845.

Some what forgotten in these times of boutique brands.
But you will not beat the easy of use with protection to last.
Total peace of mind.
Gordon.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

needhampr said:


> Clearkote Carnauba wax - liquid wax & soooo easy to remove even if left on for a long time. Oh, and looks superb! Cannot go wrong with this one.


Totally agree, can put on trim etc aswell:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Totally agree, can put on trim etc aswell:thumb:


And glass (not the screen though, obviously). Great product CMW but it's not the best for beading if that's anyones 'thing', but otherwise yes, a very easy to use wax.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PhillipM said:


> Yeah, that's what I want to avoid, he's 72, in his day, a car wasn't waxed unless you can see a layer about 1/4 inch thick on the car before buffing, and he's still the same....
> * Needs to be something that'll come off easily even if he leaves it on and goes for a cuppa and forgets about it for a few hours in the sun, even if he's put it on with a trowel*.


Natty's (any of the 3 types) or the Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax then will both do that :thumb: (Meg's #16 definitely wouldn't respond well to that kind of application technique )


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ease of use, for me, has to be Heritage Wax.

Bonus of great durability.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i think for me has to be cg50/50 loving everyones different answers goes to show its all about personal preferance.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Victoria Concours Wax?


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Thought about that but it's far too much effort to remove if it goes on thick


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

In that case I would go for FK1000P. Not overly fussy how it's applied, unlike Megs #16 and Colly paste waxes.

What about Pete's 53?


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

For time and ease of use it has to be Optiseal or Ultima PGP. Surprised with some of these answers.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's a different one, not mentioned yet, but the product that is still the biggest seller for my company - Race Glaze Crem Perfection.
Totally painless, easy on liquid cream carnauba wax, no chalk, dust, white marks on black trim (enhances trim in fact), no build up around lights, door shuts etc, great on glass.
You can apply to a whole car, leave for 3 hours in baking sun, or come back and buff off if its been rained on without any problems whatsoever.
And oh, you get a cracking results on the most demanding cars which lasts 2-3 months.
A 250ml bottle will do around 8 cars, for £11.99.
We sell loads of it to older gentlemen, professional valeters who want a great result in minimal time, and I know it has been on new Phantoms, ex-Le Man Ford GTs, a whole Ferrari racing team and has won Concours over the last 15 years. When it came out it was the first liquid carnauba wax product on the market.
Just doesn't seem to get a look in on here, but see what folks have siad about it here:
http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/gallery.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd use a spray wax like Duragloss 951! The Audi me and Paul valeted was just cleaned and we give it a wipedown with 951 and it was still beading a month later!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Only one answer for ease of use.........Opti Seal :thumb: Just wipe on and then............nope thats it:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I've gone with C2 from Gtechniq as their C3 was impressive, so I'll give a bit of feedback on how he gets on with it


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Honestly mate, go for Optiseal. All you do is spray on spread and walk away. You can't get easier then that and the durability is excellent. 1 coat of my dad's car is circa 3 months.

With most other waxes and Sealents you need to apply then remove so 2 stages. With Optiseal its the one stage wipe on and walk away. Simples


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

So is the C2


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I would say the blackfire wax is the easiest I have ever had to remove. 

I would say its a good wax, I personally just dont like the type of beeding it gives, I prefer the Zymol beeding.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, the C2 goes on easily, gives a nice gloss, didn't smear even though it was cold and there was condensation starting to form when I put it on, it's also done a nice job of keeping the general road grime off the car this morning, normally it's starting to look grubby around the arches in this weather given the roads are wet, and it's done 200 miles already.
It doesn't stand up to the fallout from a burning house (not ours, we're OK!) though, but neither did the lacquer on the boot 

Just have to see how he gets on with it now


----------



## BigLeegr (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know if you can get it in Europe, but Mother's FX Synwax is probably the easiest to spread and remove that I've tried. Better than NXT IMHO.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't think it is mentioned before but I would say the wolfgang fuzion wax. Easy on, easy of even if you leave it to cure for a long time. Great durability and a nice wet look. Just a great wax in my opinion.
In second place the pinnacle souveran, just put it on and after a minute buff it off. Leaves a great wetlook but doesn't last long.
And in third place I would go for the natty's paste waxes (all three of them).


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Most of the easy to use protectants that I have tried have already been mentioned--UPGP, Fuzion, Souveran, and Blackfire Wet Diamond. I'd also recommend Harly Wax, Mother's Reflections, and Meguiar's Ultimate Quik Wax.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

The best lsp for ease of use that i have tried, has to be Blackfire's AFPP and Menzerna's FMJ.

If longevity is not important then something like Meguiar's Gold Class is very easy to use.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Anything from the Optimum range - Opti Seal or Optimum Car Wax.

CG 50/50 is very easy off

Swissvax Onyx/Saphir are easy off

Jeffs Werkstat

Duragloss Aqua Wax 951

I'd stick to a spray wax of some kind


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I would stick to liquids or wowa products rather then pastes. 

I would say optiseal or #21


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'd stick to a spray wax of some kind


I have, but I think the post got buried in all the recommendations :lol:

Some of the pastes are far too much work, are you lot trying to finish him off?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Has Britemax #5 been mentioned?


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Lusso Oro wax, by far the easiest paste wax to apply and remove I have ever used.


----------



## Rob Tomlin (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm pretty surprised by some of the answers here. FK 1000p for example? I love the stuff, but I certainly wouldn't recommend it under these circumstances.

It looks like Opti-Seal has received a lot of votes, and I would certainly add mine!


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> FK 1000p is very easy to use.


+1000 :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top 3 Carnuba wax easy of use by ranking:
-Chemicalguys 5050 paste wax .
-p21s Concours wax.
-pinnacle Souveran.
And Swissvax BOS .


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

It may upset and suprise a few but taking all the factors the OP has given I`m going to suggest, `As seen on TV` Greased Lightning Showroom Shine or something along the same lines.
Here you are an old fella grafting his nuts off polishing his banger with GLSS


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

it wouldn't get rid of the swirls, but if he's using it weekly dodo red mist has some protection and can be applied in ten minutes.


----------



## twisted007 (Dec 14, 2009)

that is to funny:lol:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Winter + Easy to use = Colly 845.
> 
> Some what forgotten in these times of boutique brands.
> But you will not beat the easy of use with protection to last.
> ...


Got to agree with Gordon on this one.
Its so easy to use its unbelievable, even a monkey could use this stuff :lol::lol:

Oh, and at £15 per bottle its a bloody bargain.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I FIND THE hERITAGE WAX VERY EASY TO USE.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree on 845 too, apart from having to defrost it


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Britemax 5 (liquid sealant) and 6 (liquid wax) both deserve a mention


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm surprised at some of these suggestions when the OP is asking for 'absolute ease of use'.

Something along the lines of Optimum Car Wax, where you only have to go around the car once, is surely got to be the easiest.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Durgaloss or Autoglym Aquawax's, OCW, or Werksatt Acrylic.

Easy to use waxes - P21s, Souveran and Swissvax Onyx are the easiest.


----------

